# new fish :o



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

got a couple new fish. :0













































this guy is a badass


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

nice arrow and peacock...i hope you have a gigantic tank for the future...lol, but sweet fish dude.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

nice pickups..not a big fan of sevrums..but the aro makes up for it..hehe..


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Tidy pick ups mate, the aro and the peacock are 2 of my favourite fish,


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

You are going to need a HUGE tank. But great pics and fish


----------

